
Is America Losing Its Startup Edge? - llambda
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20111111/00420316716/is-america-losing-its-startup-edge.shtml?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter
======
gamechangr
How?? What nation would be a distant second place???

I have lived in three countries and feel that America has the best system for
sure.

Cheers

